# Doggy Models - Mobile Dog Groomer Nottinghamshire



## groomers82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello,

This year I gained a diploma in canine beautician grooming and advanced techniques and achieved my level 2 City & Guilds certificate for dog grooming. 

What I would love to do now is have some hands-on experience grooming dogs.

I would like some "Doggy Models" in the Nottinghamshire area for me to practise my skills on. 

All I will charge for a LUXURY FULL GROOM is £15.00 (to cover my petrol & use of equipment) or £10.00 for a Bath & Tidy. 

(All breeds/cross breeds and sizes welcome) 

I have all my own equipment so there's no issue there, All I ask for is a little bit of water a use of a plug socket. 

Can anyone help me out please?
PM me if you can.

Kind regards.


----------

